# On the way to a beeyard.....



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)




----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Do you suppose that little guy is thinking "Oh, there's the nice man mama was talking about who's producing honey for us...."

Nice pictures!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Logger Mike, thanks for posting that picture. Brings a smile to my face, even though I hate those critters when they are close to my hives. But the electric fences with bacon grease soaked t-shirt strips wired to the fence seems to have trained them.

They are a beautiful animal though...


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We had hives on the truck and drove right up on them. Maybe they thought we were delivering dinner.
We have 2 electric fences in that area and they get tested(by bigger bears) regularly .Keeping a well charged battery and hanging bait on the fence has worked very well for many years.We now use strips of old towels soaked in bacon grease and tied to the wires.Peanut butter wrapped in aluminum foil works good too.And yes , they do get trained.We caught a swarm outside a fence intending to pick it up that evening.Of course it sat there for a week before we returned .There were huge bear tracks all around it, but he couldnt work up the nerve to actually get within 5 feet of it.


----------

